# Any Fishing Insights for the Shellman Bluff/Sapelo area?



## oldcsm (Sep 4, 2012)

Heading down on Thursday for 4 days of fishing in a brand new area. We'll be focusing on inshore fish.  I've read others post here about the sandbars and difficult navigation. That doesn't sound good.  Luckily, we'll be launching around low tide so hopefully we can track our way back safely.

Any recommendations on general areas to try or baits/rigs for this area?  What is the best place to launch and buy some live shrimp for bait?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Inshore GA (Sep 4, 2012)

Not that familiar with the Shellmans area but I'm sure you'll get some responses on where to launch and buy bait. The tides will be great this weekend and you should do good in the rivers and sounds. Live shrimp under a cork fishin about 3-5' deep should produce a lot of trout, reds and flounder.


----------



## Smackover (Sep 4, 2012)

*Shellman's Bluff*

If it's low tide when you put in at Shellman's Fish Camp (Eylers) ask them to tell you how to go out towards blackbeard.

That's the only tricky part(and it's no big thing) .....once you get to the sound follow the markers to Blackbeard and fish the creek.  

With all this rain expect fish and shrimp are still out near the ocean.

Also, put a long string on your cast net and join the Sapelo Navy for some shrimping ....

Fun place to be in the fall

Regards

Smackover


----------



## oldcsm (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks very much guys. I've heard about the shrimping, just never tried it!  I'll try for the creek at Blackbeard.


----------



## killswitch (Sep 4, 2012)

X2 on Shellman fish camp............they  have live shrimp and non-ethanol gas.  Blackbeard creek is a good start and I would also check out the Todd river. Todd is on the north side of the sound and almost a straight shot from Blackbeard creek. Lots of good fishing spots in those areas. Check them out at low tide and you will find plenty of spots to try.  Plenty of oyster rakes to choose from.  Fall fishing is just around the corner................good luck !!


----------



## oldcsm (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks to all for your generous tips and insights. Any day on the water beats the office, so we're very excited about gettin after em. Don't have the opportunity to fish salt water very much so we savor the chances we do get.


----------

